# DS appreciates me working from home



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

He said so in the Mother's Day card he made...."My mom works from home so that I am not lonely during summer vacation". Never realized that he was so happy to have me here.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

:0) That's sweet!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It has only been made known to me in the last few years (kids are 19,18,16) how much they appreciated me being home when they got home from school......and how much they appreciated being home schooled from 6th grade on. 

Now that they are older, and more mature, they can see me being home made a huge difference in who they are!!! I wish they could have told me more when they were younger, so I could have made better choices with my time (like not volunteering for every little thing, and so on).

What a treat to hear this at such a young age!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Now that is cool!!!!

I'm here with DD after school and during the summer. I'm not sure that she appreciates me being home with her. 

Sometimes I feel really bad when I have so much work to do that MUST be done, and I have to drag her along with me. What kid wants to hang out at a business for an hour or more during a sunny summer day???


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

clovis said:


> Now that is cool!!!!
> 
> I'm here with DD after school and during the summer. I'm not sure that she appreciates me being home with her.
> 
> Sometimes I feel really bad when I have so much work to do that MUST be done, and I have to drag her along with me. What kid wants to hang out at a business for an hour or more during a sunny summer day???


I bet she does appreciate it. I really didn't know he appreciated it that much until I got his card. Luckily I have many older in laws around here, if I have to run to appointments he can stay with them for a few hours. Sometime he gets drug along, which he hates. He would rather be out playing in the woods!


----------

